# Fifa 09 PS3



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi there everyone, i just got fifa 09 today its awesome!! If anyone else has got it i would be happy to have a game with them online give me a shout my psn name is Thomc


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

prodicalrookie said:


> Hi there everyone, i just got fifa 09 today its awesome!! If anyone else has got it i would be happy to have a game with them online give me a shout my psn name is Thomc


FIFA = Pants p) Pro evo all the way.............:thumb:


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> FIFA = Pants p) Pro evo all the way.............:thumb:


here we go the old pro ev is better than fifa thread

but fifa is miles better :devil:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

mainsy said:


> here we go the old pro ev is better than fifa thread
> 
> but fifa is miles better :devil:


You should have gone to Specsavers!!..............:lol:

Play Fifa if you want all the correct leagues etc :tumbleweed:

Play Pro Evo if you want gameplay..........:thumb:


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ive played the pes9 demo its awful now lets try to get off the subject of who is better and get someone who can try to beat me on fifa!


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

I've got the new fifa 09 for PS3. Im loving it, very good game.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Got it today :thumb:

Only played in exhibition mode so far, with the gf.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought this at the weekend, played demo's of PES and Fifa and thought Fifa was way i wanted to go!

pretty good so far, but like above i only had a bit of game time, got straight into a little tournament though and just put up with losing the first few games while i get the hang of it!

do need to get my missus playing so can get some more game time!


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

just got it on the 360 awsome game


----------



## pingu (Oct 24, 2007)

had it since wednesday on the PS3  shhhhhhhhhhhh

its awesome and im pretty good so if you fancy a game add me - PuntoPingu


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Played both the Demo's, PES all day and night.


----------



## BennTec (May 7, 2007)

.. fifa looks great, but from a distance, i recently saw a fifa09 vrs pes2009 face comparison, ..and apart from two or three faces.. pes 2009 walks away with it(schockingly). fifa has the glits and glamour and andy gray.. but after a while your bored, you realise there certain ways to score and ull always score that way, fifa is so close to making a game perfect, .. but there not quite there yet. 

yes fifa has the licenses, but the great thing about PES is you can edit it, and people create option files so you have the full licenses, player updates etc etc and u upload it to the game. 

ive always bought PES tried fifa but it didnt do it for me, .. this year has me in two minds.. but i find myself playing the PES Demo more, plus its from a 70% finished game, so theres still tweaking for the release date.


----------

